# Can Snowball Get Sick From My Sinus Infection?



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

This might sound like a crazy question ... but, I am really worried about Snowball getting sick from my sinus infection. I am being very careful in not allowing him to kiss me on the mouth right now, etc ... but, I still worry.

Just a little while ago he was sleeping next to me ... and, I thought he sounded like he nose was a little stuffy. He just woke up and is looking at me like ... "Mommi ... why aren't you holding me close like you have always done?"  He has no idea how much I want to hold him close and give him tons of kisses.

If I'm not answering a lot of posts, it is only because I have been fighting this infection ... two weeks tomorrow. It's making me sooooo tired. I was on Zithromax ... and, now Omnicef at 300MG, twice a day,for ten days. Next I suppose ... will be the runs! :HistericalSmiley: (sorry, gotta keep my sense of humor up!) 

Thank you, if you can give me any feedback on my question. I do know some diseases are contagious between our fluff babies and us. If there is any chance he could catch this from me, then of course I would want to be on top of it, just in case he should get checked out with Dr. Krisi.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm not sure about that, maybe someone will know. Just wanted to say I am sorry you have been sick. I have had it and it is awful, espeically in warm weather. Get better soon so that you can hug that baby tight!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow Marie, I hope you get better soon, dh came down with it last sat, he's miserable, so all our plans for the 4th have been cancelled. So instead of being with my grandkids, I will be granddog sitting I sure hope our babies can't get sick from this, I know Snowball can't wait for his kisses and loves:tender: but he probably senses your ill. 
Happy 4th to you and Felix and of course little Snowball.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> I'm not sure about that, maybe someone will know. Just wanted to say I am sorry you have been sick. I have had it and it is awful, espeically in warm weather. Get better soon so that you can hug that baby tight!!!!


Thank you, Dianne. :tender: And, I hope that you are feeling back to normal. Every time I think it has calmed down ... it's back. But, I do think it's not as bad as last week. I just don't want Snowball to get sick.



Matilda's mommy said:


> wow Marie, I hope you get better soon, dh came down with it last sat, he's miserable, so all our plans for the 4th have been cancelled. So instead of being with my grandkids, I will be granddog sitting I sure hope our babies can't get sick from this, I know Snowball can't wait for his kisses and loves:tender: but he probably senses your ill.
> Happy 4th to you and Felix and of course little Snowball.


I hope your hubby feels better soon, Paula. It sounds as though this is another bug going around. Ugh. I'm so sorry, Paula, that your plans have been cancelled for July 4th. I hope you don't catch whatever this is going around.

I'm worried about my granddaughter, Ashley. She insists on kissing me ...because she thinks she's immune to everything. (she does seem to be) I just don't want her getting sick.

Tomorrow we are just going to take it easy ... don't have much of a choice. But, I can't complain ... I'm counting my many blessings. 

Happy 4th to you and your family, Paula. :tender:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

No, you can't pass that on. Very few diseases are zoonotic. Human colds and flus are not.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> This might sound like a crazy question ... but, I am really worried about Snowball getting sick from my sinus infection. I am being very careful in not allowing him to kiss me on the mouth right now, etc ... but, I still worry.
> 
> Just a little while ago he was sleeping next to me ... and, I thought he sounded like he nose was a little stuffy. He just woke up and is looking at me like ... "Mommi ... why aren't you holding me close like you have always done?"  He has no idea how much I want to hold him close and give him tons of kisses.
> 
> ...


 

If you don't feel any better after the round of Omnicef, it might be that your sinusitis is caused by fungi rather than bacteria. Sure hope the Omnicef works for you and you feel better soon.




jmm said:


> No, you can't pass that on. Very few diseases are zoonotic. Human colds and flus are not.


 
I've never heard of sinus infections or colds being transmitted to pets, but remember when H1N1 was going around and a dog from New York and multiple cats and ferrets got H1N1? I read about this on AMVA's site:

Frequently Asked Questions about 2009 H1N1 Flu Virus


Joy


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

jmm said:


> No, you can't pass that on. Very few diseases are zoonotic. Human colds and flus are not.




Oh, thank you soooo much, Jackie! I was hoping you would give feedback on this one. :tender:

Lepto is zoonotic though, right? So, I guess I started worrying about every other disease.

Anyway, I guess I'll give Snowball lots of cuddling tonight. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

vjw said:


> If you don't feel any better after the round of Omnicef, it might be that your sinusitis is caused by fungi rather than bacteria. Sure hope the Omnicef works for you and you feel better soon.
> 
> Thank you, Joy. I was thinking that, too. But, I sure hope the Omnicef works. I am allergic to steroids ... at least the ones I have tried. And, I assume that's what helps with fungi? In the meantime, I am off the Copaxone for my MS ... have to phone the neuro on Tuesday regarding that, too. The pharmacist said the Copaxone compromises my immune system. What a mess.
> 
> ...


Yes, I remember that in regard to H1N1. 

Thank you, again, Joy, for your feedback. :tender:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is rather unusual for H1N1 to be passed...and its more so for cats than dogs. 

Common things you and your dog can pass:
Strep throat (usually the dog is just a carrier, not sick)
Sarcoptic mange
Intestinal parasites, giardia
Ticks
Ringworm
Rabies
Leptospirosis
Animals: Dogs | CDC Healthy Pets Healthy People


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Marie, I hope you feel better!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Marie, i hope you are feeling better today and getting lots of cuddles from Snowball:wub:
hugs, Florence & Pearlan


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> This might sound like a crazy question ... but, I am really worried about Snowball getting sick from my sinus infection. I am being very careful in not allowing him to kiss me on the mouth right now, etc ... but, I still worry.
> 
> Just a little while ago he was sleeping next to me ... and, I thought he sounded like he nose was a little stuffy. He just woke up and is looking at me like ... "Mommi ... why aren't you holding me close like you have always done?"  He has no idea how much I want to hold him close and give him tons of kisses.
> 
> ...


You know, most of the 25+ vets I've worked with say "no" but one. He was an old guy that I think, knew so much from experience.. He said, he believed that yes, dogs could pick up colds and flus. The vet I currently work for, says she thinks so too. Strep throat, for instance, they have found, yes can be transmitted. So, I would be cautious. Just wash hands and don't let him lick you while you are sick... that is rule in our house. I think it's a good one to implement...why take a chance!

Karla


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I hope you're feeling better!!! I have a problem with allergies/sinus infections. When I use my netti pot regularly, it seems to help A LOT (don't get em)


----------

